# Langaller's Stud Reduction Sale.



## fleurswanton (18 September 2010)

Any idea how the sale went? average prices for the young stock? if any one knows i would be interested.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (18 September 2010)

I went to the stud sale, had a lovely day watching superbly produced stock, which I think went cheep, considering some of the breeding. Weenlings were fetching £800-£3700, I think the most expensive was a 6 yr old mare (£6000) gns not pounds, and someone had a real bargain on a grey 2yr old by Weld / out of a Kuwait Beach mare (Beach Mist) that went for £1400 stunning horse that was better in the flesh than in the photo in the catalouge. It was expertly run, and congratulations to Charles Upham and his team for a lovely day. Can't wait till march to take our mare to the wonderfull new stallion A Lot About Luey.


----------



## henryhorn (19 September 2010)

It was a really professional sale with tiered seating, secure footed sale ring where you could see the horses trot and humans were catered for with food and plenty of loos!, but what astounded me was how good all the horses looked, imagine getting 50 plus trimmed/plaited/clean and halter broken!
Prices varied wildly, some made good money like the mare at £6000, but others like a foal with an overshot jaw made more than their worth. 
As Quickfire said, there were some real bargains, but overall I would have said in this financial climate they made good prices.  Foals made anything from £850 to £3700, but by the time you add guineas and vat that's a good price..
There was no rhyme nor reason for some low prices, a nice ordinary sort of a coloured gelding made just £800, if he'd been in the ring at Beeston Sales he would have made more than double that price! 
We almost bought two, lovely black filly by Lostock Huntsman who made £2800 and for me the best I saw all day, a bay yearling by Obos Quality, had the most amazing movement but it went for £3000.. (and we were supposed to be cutting down on our stock anyway!)
I hope they makethis an annual event, apparently anyone can enter stock by any of their stallions too, so it's a marvellous outlet for any breeders. 
The stallions were all available to see in their stables, and what a chilled out lot they are, living happily alongside each other.
I found it interesting to see what each stallion stamped on his stock too, viewing five or six by each stallion gave you a good idea of what you'd end up with.

There was a tremendous turn out, Langaller has a good reputation for their stock locally but people must have travelled from all over the country yesterday, a brave decision by the stud, but probably the most successful sale of youngsters in the UK this year...
I think yesterday will reap many benefits for the stud, as there must have been huge numbers of mare owners there too, and if they exhibit the stallions during a lunch break next time they have a captive audience..!!


----------



## stolensilver (19 September 2010)

and someone had a real bargain on a grey 2yr old by Weld / out of a Kuwait Beach mare (Beach Mist) that went for £1400 stunning horse that was better in the flesh than in the photo in the catalouge.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm disappointed. That was the one I'd have bought if I'd been able to go. I just love her breeding. Hearing that she was an absolute bargain makes it even worse!

Its good to hear the horses generally sold well. And a big congratulations to the people who organised it. Sounds like a mountain of work, they deserved it to be a success.


----------



## fleurswanton (19 September 2010)

that's great to hear, thanks for all the information. It's good to hear when things go well.


----------



## henryhorn (19 September 2010)

Heard today there were approx 700 people there....wow.


----------



## hippomaniac (20 September 2010)

I do hope they make this a yearly event, this was an incredible day with the horses turned out to the highest standard, I can only imagine the amount of work that took place before-hand.
I was very good and kept my hands in my pockets, but was very tempted.


----------



## Touchwood (20 September 2010)

Congratulations to Langaller, its great to hear about such a professionally run sale, and sounds like they got the success their hard work deserved!


----------



## KarynK (20 September 2010)

henryhorn said:



			I found it interesting to see what each stallion stamped on his stock too, viewing five or six by each stallion gave you a good idea of what you'd end up with.
		
Click to expand...

Controversy creeps in here but wouldn't it be nice if we could do that on this forum?


----------



## henryhorn (20 September 2010)

Wouldn't it just! 
It doesn't just show you the bad traits passed but good ones too..


----------



## seabsicuit2 (20 September 2010)

How interesting , when you think about the sale run by Grafham stud apparently did not seem to attract much attention and all the stock fetched stupidly low prices-these were lovely youngsters by Jumbo etc, yet they went for much less money than those at langaller. I think Langallers had better advertising,no reserve prices, a fantastic catalogue with good pictures, and a very enthusiastic owner ( Loved Charles Uphams descriptions of each horse in the catalogue!) which all helped. 

Also noticed the 2 year old by Weld out of K.B- stunning!


----------



## henryhorn (20 September 2010)

I reckon we might see many studs attempting the sale route next year, Langaller were very brave saying no reserve, I'm sure many went just on the chance of a bargain, and yes, there were some silly prices, but what it proved was if you do it right, people will attend and buy. 
Some horses like the mares had reserves, but it didn't put people off at all.
The catalogue and commentary by Charles was excellent, he'd make a super Commentator at County Shows I reckon !
His staff were amazing, how many miles must they have run round that ring? One lady was so calm and confident you could see anything she lead visibly relax, and anything stroppy was ably handled by Stephen..
For me the point that got over best was when they said they are a stud and breed to sell; that's what most of us try to do and it should never be thought of as anything but that, you can't keep everything you breed and I hope next year's sale will be twice as big re spectators (buyers!)  .  Although it must have meant a huge effort for them all, to sell everything they wanted to in one fell swoop must have felt amazing, no doubt they went shopping for new broodmares with renewed vigour. 
I think as I said at the beginning we might just see quite a few similar sales next year....


----------



## aregona (20 September 2010)

Charles, Stephen and the rest of the team did an amazing job, my event mare is in foal to the grey stallion by kb so was great to see the other stock.  I think every one down there deserves a well earned holiday!!


----------



## tthorsey21 (22 September 2010)

QUICKFIRE said:



			I went to the stud sale, had a lovely day watching superbly produced stock, which I think went cheep, considering some of the breeding. Weenlings were fetching £800-£3700, I think the most expensive was a 6 yr old mare (£6000) gns not pounds, and someone had a real bargain on a grey 2yr old by Weld / out of a Kuwait Beach mare (Beach Mist) that went for £1400 stunning horse that was better in the flesh than in the photo in the catalouge. It was expertly run, and congratulations to Charles Upham and his team for a lovely day. Can't wait till march to take our mare to the wonderfull new stallion A Lot About Luey.
		
Click to expand...

You won't be disappointed using A Lot About Luey on your mare I am sure.  We have a super, big yearling gelding by him and a very pretty filly by him born this year.  We were very pleased to sell him back to Charles so he could be produced and appreciated fully - can't wait to see him competing.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (22 September 2010)

tthorsey21 said:



			You won't be disappointed using A Lot About Luey on your mare I am sure.  We have a super, big yearling gelding by him and a very pretty filly by him born this year.  We were very pleased to sell him back to Charles so he could be produced and appreciated fully - can't wait to see him competing.
		
Click to expand...

Have sent you a PM.


----------



## tthorsey21 (28 September 2010)

Have sent photos on email to you.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (28 September 2010)

Thanks, yes I got them yesterday,  you have a wonderfull crop of foals there, and I will be very pleased if ours foal (fingers X ) is half as nice as yours, you must be very pleased!


----------

